# What type of cage?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to bother, I have another question. I've been told that you can use a good-sized dog crate to house an indoor ringneck dove? Is this an ok idea? This is the crate i'm thinking of: https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...UTF8&qid=1493217319&sr=1-3&keywords=dog+crate

Please note, I will be sure to interact with the dove every day as needed.

Thanks! 
Taubee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use these cages for my pigeons when they are in the house.


----------

